# Nets fans RIDICULOUSLY hating on Wade!



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Check this joke of a thread out 


Whats wrong with them?

I mean look at some of these posts

"I agree wade is nothing but something the nba created"

"Definitely Wade is someone who was created by the media...."

"I don't even put him in the same level as Vince and Pierce....I* knew alll along that the kid is overrated and is just hyped up by the media.* Those Heat announcers make him look like GOD, what a joke!

Kid can't even shoot, me and my bro were discussing this last night watching the Heat play the Wolves..he lives by going to the freethrow line or driving to the lane (which is why he'll continue to get exposed in the olympics if those fools continue to select him).* His offensive game is very limited compared to elite players* like Lebron, VC, Kobe, Pierce etc...add to that his D is overrated, he couldn't even guard Wally last night...But of course lots of fans believe in the hype"



WTF!? Someone needs to go smack some sense into those Nets fans!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

lol, wow. Anyway, let 'em hate. 



> I agree wade is nothing but something the nba created


26ppg, 6rpg, 6apg, .470% FGP. The NBA is damn good at creating players I guess.

*walks away laughing*


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its just some nets fans....the intelligent ones dont think that and they have some solid arguements over there........every team has some blind ball boys, its just part of message boards


----------



## v-insane (Nov 5, 2005)

lo0ol wade need years to be a half human,half insane


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

> Kid can't even shoot, me and my bro were discussing this last night watching the Heat play the Wolves..he lives by going to the freethrow line or driving to the lane (which is why he'll continue to get exposed in the olympics if those fools continue to select him). His offensive game is very limited compared to elite players like Lebron, VC, Kobe, Pierce etc...add to that his D is overrated, he couldn't even guard Wally last night...But of course lots of fans believe in the hype"



How does that statement contain any wrong information...?

Fact is that he has no real weapon, except for driving in the lane, hence his offensive game is indeed limited compared to elite swingmen.

And he can play the passing lanes well, but that does not make him an elite defender.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Last tim i checked Wade schooled htem in teh playoffs last year as we swept em, they shouldnt be talking i mean he put up numbers taht only hall of famers did, remember that stat i dont ahve it staright in my head..i think somones jealous...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> its just some nets fans....the intelligent ones dont think that and they have some solid arguements over there........every team has some blind ball boys, its just part of message boards


there not blind, tehre jealous..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lets not trash talk and rip the Nets(honestly, I love Kidd), and lets have WSE's sig do the talking.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Theres no way im not talking smack and backing up D Wade, they deserve it if there gona talk bad about him..


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade's simply the best SG in the league, not only can he score the ball, but he can get to the line effecitently. He shoots a percentage, that rivals Allen Iverson's while VC is close to Looking like Allen Iverson, from the old days. To add to this, Dwyane Wade averages more steals more blocks, More assists, more rebounds.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol it was fun F'in with them punks when the Heat smoked em in the playoffs last year. Maybe we'll get to rip em a new one this year as well.

New Jersey stinks and so do the Nets! :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Dwyane Wade's simply the best SG in the league, not only can he score the ball, but he can get to the line effecitently. He shoots a percentage, that rivals Allen Iverson's while VC is close to Looking like Allen Iverson, from the old days. To add to this, Dwyane Wade averages more steals more blocks, More assists, more rebounds.


Wade and Iverson for starting backcourt in the allstar game. :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's funny that the fact that "Wade isn't a 3 pt shooter" turned into "Wade can't shoot".

If you watch Dwyane Wade, you know that he can hit that mid-range jumper pretty consistantly. He's not a 3 pt shooter, he doesn't try to be. He does what he does best, drives and hits mid-range jumpers.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It's funny that the fact that "Wade isn't a 3 pt shooter" turned into "Wade can't shoot".
> 
> If you watch Dwyane Wade, you know that he can hit that mid-range jumper pretty consistantly. He's not a 3 pt shooter, he doesn't try to be. He does what he does best, drives and hits mid-range jumpers.


Yeah, and as a smart player...he uses his superb strength (aka getting to the rim at will) and uses that to either get to the line or throw down on people. Why would he waste his time shooting the lowest percentage shot on the floor, when he can get into the lkane anytime he wants?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah. They're confusing a high bball IQ with a lack of a jumpshot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im a non heat fan sticking up for you guys


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ooooooh i became famous on the Heat board, someone is quoting me cuz i stated out the obvious???

Wade can't shoot guys and thats not a knock on him, he's a great talent just his offensive game is limited compared to other elite swingmen. 82.com agrees with me when i say that "he can't shoot" dude is shooting 37% from close range, do you call that "money from midrange" now lets not even talk about his lack of 3 point shooting.

Peace everyone!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Ooooooh i became famous on the Heat board, someone is quoting me cuz i stated out the obvious???
> 
> Wade can't shoot guys and thats not a knock on him, he's a great talent just his offensive game is limited compared to other elite swingmen. 82.com agrees with me when i say that "he can't shoot" dude is shooting 37% from close range, do you call that "money from midrange" now lets not even talk about his lack of 3 point shooting.
> 
> Peace everyone!


yet even without the 3 pt shooting he is a lot more productive than vince carter........

more points, rebounds, assists, steals, blocks, fg%. 

and when a player has the skillset of wade to get into the lane at ease, there is no need for a 3 pt shot. I actually think him regularly shooting 3's would make him worse. Would take away from drives that create points for himself and the entire heat team when he dishes it out....

as for midrange, it is effective enough to keep defenders honest. Its a lot better than it was when he was a rookie


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Ooooooh i became famous on the Heat board, someone is quoting me cuz i stated out the obvious???
> 
> Wade can't shoot guys and thats not a knock on him, he's a great talent just his offensive game is limited compared to other elite swingmen. 82.com agrees with me when i say that "he can't shoot" dude is shooting 37% from close range, do you call that "money from midrange" now lets not even talk about his lack of 3 point shooting.
> 
> Peace everyone!


 quote correct stats Air FLy. It says hes shooting 37% on his jumpers, taking into account that his horrible 3 point percentage is brining that down. Close hes shooting almost 51%. Just stop if you not going to post factual information.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> quote correct stats Air FLy. It says hes shooting 37% on his jumpers, taking into account that his horrible 3 point percentage is brining that down. Close hes shooting almost 51%. Just stop if you not going to post factual information.


But does he really shoot that many 3's? don't make up excuses for that horrible shooting.

What false information did i post? I don't think Wade is a good shooter and on jumpshots he is shooting 37% from the field and thats a fact.

Close range could mean going for a dunk or a layup so thats why he has good %.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> But does he really shoot that many 3's? don't make up excuses for that horrible shooting.
> 
> What false information did i post? I don't think Wade is a good shooter and on jumpshots he is shooting 37% from the field and thats a fact.
> 
> Close range could mean going for a dunk or a layup so thats why he has good %.


 Your earlier post wasnt factual information. I said as I told you in the other thread, if you going to make statements make sure you are correct in them, and I pointed out where you werent. He shot 33 threes and made 3. Hes shooting 37% on his jumpers. you have to add in his horrible .091 3pt percentage which is bringing it down. Thats fact, its clear, its not excuse making its a fact.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

First of all, Wade has said in interviews that the Heat staff don't *want* him taking threes. And I agree with them. The second he starts Vince-Cartering by shooting pull-up and fade-away threes he will be a much worse player in my eyes. I don't want him sinking to Vince's level.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Your earlier post wasnt factual information. I said as I told you in the other thread, if you going to make statements make sure you are correct in them, and I pointed out where you werent. He shot 33 threes and made 3. Hes shooting 37% on his jumpers. you have to add in his horrible .091 3pt percentage which is bringing it down. Thats fact, its clear, its not excuse making its a fact.


Well isn't 3pt shots part of shooting? If yes, then i'm right, dude can't shoot....Lebron couldn't in his first year but he improved on that and is now an all-around player.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> First of all, Wade has said in interviews that the Heat staff don't *want* him taking threes. And I agree with them. The second he starts Vince-Cartering by shooting pull-up and fade-away threes he will be a much worse player in my eyes. I don't want him sinking to Vince's level.


Bro, you definently haven't been watching basketball this season.

Didn't Vince have 16 freethrows attempts against Miami in 1 QUARTAR while still mixing it up with midrange shots and 3rrrrrr's? Thats just one game, you need to see more Nets games to know that VC is a complete offensive player who does everything on the floor and ISN"T just a JUMPSHOOTER.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

OH MY GOD!!! Hes not that great a 3 point shooter. I dont think anyone is disputing that, shooting 3 pointers isnt the only measuring stick to being a good shooter. His FG% raises to 43% on his jumpers which is good if you take out his terrible 3 point percentage. Comments like these make me wonder how long you have watched basketball. It makes no sense, one of the best shooters ever in Bernard King wasnt that great of a 3 point shooter but was one of the best shooters ever


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Well isn't 3pt shots part of shooting? If yes, then i'm right, dude can't shoot....Lebron couldn't in his first year but he improved on that and is now an all-around player.


Jason Kidd cant shoot, yet he brings other things that people consider him the best pg in the league because of
Shaq shoots worse that most centers, yet has skills (agile and footwork) added to his body that make him the best center this league has seen in a while

shooting is only one part of a players game, and a player with the ability wade does to get to the hoop and create for himself and others doesnt need it to be productive. Even without the 3 pt shot, he is a much more productive player than vince....than add that to the defense and......yea, wade is the better player

like I and others have said, the 3 pt shot could arguably (and I think definately) take away from wades effectiveness and strenghts which is getting to the hoop and creating for himself and others


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Hes not that great a 3 point shooter. I dont think anyone is disputing that, shooting 3 pointers isnt the only measuring stick to being a good shooter. His FG% raises to 43% on his jumpers which is good if you take out his terrible 3 point percentage. Comments like these make me wonder how long you have watched basketball. It makes no sense, one of the best shooters ever in Bernard King wasnt that great of a 3 point shooter but was one of the best shooters ever


Then he was a great "midrange" shooter, Larry Bird is an all-around great shooter.

You can't be considered one of the greatest shooters if you can't hit from both midrange and long range, but maybe thats just how i see it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Bro, you definently haven't been watching basketball this season.
> 
> Didn't Vince have 16 freethrows attempts against Miami in 1 QUARTAR while still mixing it up with midrange shots and 3rrrrrr's? Thats just one game, you need to see more Nets games to know that VC is a complete offensive player who does everything on the floor and ISN"T just a JUMPSHOOTER.


lol, about 12 of those freethrows were on intentional fouls.....lol,it happened but shouldnt be used as anything substantial saying vince is great at getting to the line, because basically, he has the skills to do it but would rather tape jumpshots.....wade is much better at going to the hoop and getting to the line than vince, and that isnt debatable


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Then he was a great "midrange" shooter, Larry Bird is an all-around great shooter.
> 
> You can't be considered one of the greatest shooters if you can't hit from both midrange and long range, but maybe thats just how i see it.


 Do you even know what a mid range jumper is? Its anywhere between 9-17 feet. King shot from all over the court except 3's which he didnt shoot well, but you didnt have guys calling him a terrible shooter.

Try again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beez,

Welcome to the Heat Family.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Jason Kidd cant shoot, yet he brings other things that people consider him the best pg in the league because of
> Shaq shoots worse that most centers, yet has skills (agile and footwork) added to his body that make him the best center this league has seen in a while
> 
> shooting is only one part of a players game, and a player with the ability wade does to get to the hoop and create for himself and others doesnt need it to be productive. Even without the 3 pt shot, he is a much more productive player than vince....than add that to the defense and......yea, wade is the better player
> ...


Well, if thats how you guys see it then i can't change your minds.......so i'll just end this discussion right here. I perfer a player like Vince who can do it all on the offensive end and would love to have him on my team..

Peace everyone!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Well, if thats how you guys see it then i can't change your minds.......so i'll just end this discussion right here. I perfer a player like Vince who can do it all on the offensive end and would love to have him on my team..
> 
> Peace everyone!


 there's no question....Wade is a better defender, so, I'd have to say Wade is a better overall product...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Do you even know what a mid range jumper is? Its anywhere between 9-17 feet. King shot from all over the court except 3's which he didnt shoot well, but you didnt have guys calling him a terrible shooter.
> 
> Try again


Did you read my post man? I said he's a great midrange shooter, and you said is yourself that he couldn't shoot 3'rs so whats wrong with my post there? It doesn't matter if he shot from 16 or 17 feet, it was still considered a midrange shot, right? Now I don't know much NBA history so i really don't know if in his time there was a 3 point line or not so maybe you can enlight me on that.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> there's no question....Wade is a better defender, so, I'd have to say Wade is a better overall product...


I feel they're equal but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You state VC is better then Dwyane Wade..........Then why am I seeing a VC trading thread on your signature? Second, Beez said Benard King did not shoot the 3 ball that well. If he dared called it the 3 ball, then the 3 point line must've been invented at that time. 3rd, Dwyane Wade has an unstoppible mid-range jump shot, and how many people are consistant from 3? Not many, and your boy VC didn't make the list either.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You state VC is better then Dwyane Wade..........Then why am I seeing a VC trading thread on your signature? Second, Beez said Benard King did not shoot the 3 ball that well. If he dared called it the 3 ball, then the 3 point line must've been invented at that time. 3rd, Dwyane Wade has an unstoppible mid-range jump shot, and how many people are consistant from 3? Not many, and your boy VC didn't make the list either.


Oh my bad i re-read his post and noticed that...Thanks for letting me know!

Why i have the "trading Carter thread" on my sigs? Well thats just for fun to see if anyone has a good trade for him etc, just like SeaNet has his "Jason Kidd trading thread".

I no longer want to discuss Wade so i'm not gonna respond to the rest of your post.

Peace everyone!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol this is precious. What the hell does it matter how well he can shoot? Shaq has no jumper, is he overrated as well Net fans? Dwyane has an average mid-range jumper, nobody is touting him as a great shooter. But he IS one of, if not THE best at getting into the lane for the easy score and/or foul, thus the reason he is 2nd in FTs attempted.

Dwyane not in Vince's league? haha. Well, i'm sure your the only one who thinks so. Their numbers are almost identical in the last two years. Dwyane is having a slightly better year this year as far as stats go.

I guess Dwyane getting most of his points off dunks, layups and at the foul line make him less of a player than someone who can hit the jump shot more consistantly.. yeah.. right..

Dwyane not only scores with the best of them, but does "everything else." For you to say Wade is not in the same league as Vince Carter is complete ignorance. Maybe you guys are still bitter after getting SWEPT last year by DWYANE WADE. I can't think of any other reason why you'd make such inane comments.



> I no longer want to discuss Wade so i'm not gonna respond to the rest of your post.


Yeah get on your f'ing horse and ride away. :naughty:


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Well, if thats how you guys see it then i can't change your minds.......so i'll just end this discussion right here. I perfer a player like Vince who can do it all on the offensive end and would love to have him on my team..
> 
> Peace everyone!


Yeah, you would be that dumb *** to select somebody who just plays offense...yet still isn't the best in the league at that. But you better pray that the GM of the Nets doesn't make a move Vince Carter doesn't like...or he will pout and cry and run home with his ball in his hand.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Also, I mean... let's be completely honest Wade > vc. Busted his *** in the playoffs. AirFly is probably just a little bit bitter about them getting their asses kicked at the hands of Dwyane Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Whack Arnolds said:


> Also, I mean... let's be completely honest Wade > vc. Busted his *** in the playoffs. AirFly is probably just a little bit bitter about them getting their asses kicked at the hands of Dwyane Wade.


 relax with shots towards certain people.....

it's fine to go back and forth, but don't take it too far


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Whack Arnolds said:


> *Yeah, you would be that dumb *** *to select somebody who just plays offense...yet still isn't the best in the league at that. But you better pray that the GM of the Nets doesn't make a move Vince Carter doesn't like...or he will pout and cry and run home with his ball in his hand.


Umm....isn't there a rule against this kind of slop on these forums? Or does it only apply when it's directed towards people whom the mods concur with?

Let me preseed this by saying I absolutely love stats. They are the milk in my cocoa puffs. BUT, honestly, Wade is the _go-to_ guy on the Heat where-as Carter finds himself as the 3rd or 4th option on some nights. Of course Wades production is going to show up more on the stat line. Vince has been concentrating a lot more on defense and the little things this year to try and help the team win more games. Lately though his production has been levels above Wades and I wouldn't be surprised if we see Vince a few PPG above Wade by the end of the season.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Let me preseed this by saying I absolutely love stats. They are the milk in my cocoa puffs. BUT, honestly, Wade is the _go-to_ guy on the Heat where-as Carter finds himself as the 3rd or 4th option on some nights. Of course Wades production is going to show up more on the stat line. Vince has been concentrating a lot more on defense and the little things this year to try and help the team win more games.


No, he's not. *Shaq* is the go-to guy for 40 minutes of any given game. He is the unquestioned first option of this team, and it does not always show up on the stat sheets because he does more than just score. He *sets up* the show for Wade (and everyone else), with the opposite being true a few times so far this season because Shaq is trying to play himself back into shape right now. Wade is the second option and the closer. 

I haven't seen much of Vince lately, but looking at his FG attempts recently (though that's not always a great indicator), how could he possibly be a 3rd or *4th* option on that team?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

(To Nets fans)......kids...........so much to learn :nonono: 

Of course im not going against ALL Nets Fans. Ive actually spoken to a few, who are actually mature and are able have a descent basketball conversation.

But these kids....some of the things they said in that thread is just....just................. :krazy: 
let them talk trash, no point in arguing with kids...
P.S.








Dwyane Wade

2005-06 Statistics
PPG	26.6
RPG	6.2
APG	6.7
SPG	1.97
BPG	.78
FG%	.470
FT%	.776
3P%	.091
MPG	38.8









Vince Carter

2005-06 Statistics
PPG	24.7
RPG	6.0
APG	4.0
SPG	1.18
BPG	.71
FG%	.454
FT%	.855
3P%	.377
MPG	36.7

I think these kids are still hurting from last seasons SWEEP :banana: , and how ridiculous Wade made them look. Oh yeah, also probably the fact that Wade is going to start in the All-Star game instead of VC(which Carter has been starter for the last few years..) I guess for them ignorance is bliss... :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Let me preseed this by saying I absolutely love stats. They are the milk in my cocoa puffs. BUT, honestly, Wade is the _go-to_ guy on the Heat where-as Carter finds himself as the 3rd or 4th option on some nights. Of course Wades production is going to show up more on the stat line. Vince has been concentrating a lot more on defense and the little things this year to try and help the team win more games. Lately though his production has been levels above Wades and I wouldn't be surprised if we see Vince a few PPG above Wade by the end of the season.


Well whether or not Carter is their go to guy, Dwyane and Vince avg the same amount of field goal attempts per game.

But I think he is their #1 option on most nights, and the Nets best player. Hell, he was their only option when the Nets beat us earlier this year.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i hope im one of those mature net fans! :biggrin: 


anyways i believe that vince has a bigger repitiore of moves to use on offense, but wade is a better playmaker. both r great midrange shooters and r capable of gettin sportscenter's top highlights of the week. from vc's 360 circus shot to wade's clutch moments, there is no defender that can guard them unless they have a off night. both hav great players to learn and get the ballfrom in the form of shaq and kidd. :clap: :clap: :clap: 
just statin the facts!


PS: i think its great that wade might be the starter, i just vince gets selected into the asg too.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Wade will be a starter at the all star game LOL. And VC will come of the bench rightfully so.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> *Jason Kidd cant shoot, yet he brings other things that people consider him the best pg in the league because of*
> Shaq shoots worse that most centers, yet has skills (agile and footwork) added to his body that make him the best center this league has seen in a while
> 
> shooting is only one part of a players game, and a player with the ability wade does to get to the hoop and create for himself and others doesnt need it to be productive. Even without the 3 pt shot, he is a much more productive player than vince....than add that to the defense and......yea, wade is the better player
> ...


Well I'm sure I've seen the arguement that Kidd is inferior to Nash due to his shooting by some 'fans' in the Nets forum.

-Petey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Umm....isn't there a rule against this kind of slop on these forums? Or does it only apply when it's directed towards people whom the mods concur with?
> 
> Let me preseed this by saying I absolutely love stats. They are the milk in my cocoa puffs. BUT, honestly, Wade is the _go-to_ guy on the Heat where-as Carter finds himself as the 3rd or 4th option on some nights. Of course Wades production is going to show up more on the stat line. Vince has been concentrating a lot more on defense and the little things this year to try and help the team win more games. Lately though his production has been levels above Wades and I wouldn't be surprised if we see Vince a few PPG above Wade by the end of the season.


Vince Cater has been no lower than first or second option the entire year--- crappy pf, Kristic and Kidd were all definately after him as an option and Jefferson and him were 1/2 splitting games, with some games 1 shooting more than the other

Wade's defense > Vince's Defense unquestionably

And no, after a couple bad games, Wade has come back to his normal self

Last 5 games

Wade
27.8 ppg
7 apg
5.4 rpg
56%


Vince
33 ppg
5 apg
6.2 rpg
43%

no, he hasnt been on a different level the past 5 games. Scoring more, but less efficiently and thats about it. A little more rebounds and of course wade has him in assists

Vince has been hot lately, no doubt, but wade has held his own

and as for the entire season, wade leads in basically every statistic


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

I would find it pretty classy, if some guys dropped the name-calling in this debate - here, and on the Nets forum as well.

You have the rights to disagree and even say that "Nets fans are stupid" - but it gets dirty, when you start to quote members here, behind their back.

I won't go into the Wade vs. Carter debate again - I made my opinion pretty clear on page 9 in the debate at the Nets section, I just want to ask you guys, to keep it clean.

We can disagree and still keep the tone at a level our mothers would be proud of - bashing eachother creates nothing but hate, and when that's the case, the debate is pretty much dead.

/Stefan - Nets fan


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I would find it pretty classy, if some guys dropped the name-calling in this debate - here, and on the Nets forum as well.
> 
> You have the rights to disagree and even say that "Nets fans are stupid" - but it gets dirty, when you start to quote members here, behind their back.
> 
> ...


 the debate is fine if you stay on topic, but when it gets to become

"your an idiot because....." and stuff like that, then we have to stop the thread.

I think both threads (here and Nets forum) have great basketball discussion, we just have to take a breath and relax when you want to start taking things personally


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I would find it pretty classy, if some guys dropped the name-calling in this debate - here, and on the Nets forum as well.
> 
> You have the rights to disagree and even say that "Nets fans are stupid" - but it gets dirty, when you start to quote members here, behind their back.
> 
> We can disagree and still keep the tone at a level our mothers would be proud of - bashing eachother creates nothing but hate, and when that's the case, the debate is pretty much dead.


You got guys saying senseless stuff like DWade isn't in Carter's league. You'll have to excuse me if I can't take that "guy" seriously. If you're gonna make outlandish statements like that you better be able to back it up. He clearly couldn't, thus making him a dope. It's only intelligent basketball dicussion if both sides want it to be.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

All this drama over Air Gimp?

The same guy thats gone from doing 360 dunks to 360 layups?

The one-dimensional chucker that couldn't guard a chair to save his soul?

Didn't Wade sweep him in the regular season and the playoffs last year?

All this drama over half man half jell-o knee?

The bottom line is that Wade is going to lead Miami to the ECF (and possibly the finals and a ring) while VC is fishing!


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> All this drama over Air Gimp?
> 
> The same guy thats gone from doing 360 dunks to 360 layups?
> 
> ...


Haha, exactly.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Heated said:


> You got guys saying senseless stuff like DWade isn't in Carter's league. You'll have to excuse me if I can't take that "guy" seriously. If you're gonna make outlandish statements like that you better be able to back it up. He clearly couldn't, thus making him a dope. It's only intelligent basketball dicussion if both sides want it to be.


But what you just said isnt intelligent. Can't Nets fans have there own opinions, such as DWade not being in Carters league? Is that against the rules? And maybe the fans were not able to back it up 100%, but that makes them a dope? If you cant handle people dissing Wade, then I guess your "side" doesnt want it to be an intelligent basketball discussion.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> But what you just said isnt intelligent. Can't Nets fans have there own opinions, such as DWade not being in Carters league? Is that against the rules? And maybe the fans were not able to back it up 100%, but that makes them a dope? If you cant handle people dissing Wade, then I guess your "side" doesnt want it to be an intelligent basketball discussion.


Sure they can have their own opinions, but who's gonna take them seriously if it's not backed up by any kind of factual evidence? Saying that Dwyane isn't in Carter's league is pure ignorance, therefore they deserve to be treated as such.

Yes it does make the person a dope for not being able to back-up his absurd comment.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Heated said:


> Sure they can have their own opinions, but who's gonna take them seriously if it's not backed up by any kind of factual evidence? Saying that Dwyane isn't in Carter's league is pure ignorance, therefore they deserve to be treated as such.
> 
> Yes it does make the person a dope for not being able to back-up his absurd comment.


part right on that, but sometimes one's opinion can be good w/o proof, but for the vc vs wade debate, its pretty insane to think that both players r worlds apart and that wade isnt in carter's league.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> All this drama over Air Gimp?
> 
> The same guy thats gone from doing 360 dunks to 360 layups?
> 
> ...


First of all I'd like 2 say I'm a Nets fan and I think Wade is better than carter. Carter is a little more versatile (3's) wade better player. He is a beast gets 2 the line, nice midrange shot, he's got it going on. But listen, this is why people such as Iron Man r just complete idiots. You take it personal and then say V.C. sux. He is not knowledgeable at all. Now, I'm not saying heat members on the board im sayin people like him. V.C. is still a very good player and it isnt like Wade is god. He is a beast, a MVP candidate but it isnt like there is no one who is anywhere close 2 his skills. Stop talkin smack 4 cuz ur mad bcuz of someone opinion. Also, u guys did whoop us last year in the playoffs, yeah i kno. Dont say we suck and all bcuz we beat u 2. Also, i thought was a questionable call the first time we played u. I'm just wondering what did u guys think of that call from a heat fan's perspective? Im not trying 2 bash any1 or start **** im just saying u dont need to go all crazy and make stupid comments like the one above. Get back 2 question and Im out


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> First of all I'd like 2 say I'm a Nets fan and I think Wade is better than carter. Carter is a little more versatile (3's) wade better player. He is a beast gets 2 the line, nice midrange shot, he's got it going on. But listen, this is why people such as Iron Man r just complete idiots. You take it personal and then say V.C. sux. He is not knowledgeable at all. Now, I'm not saying heat members on the board im sayin people like him. V.C. is still a very good player and it isnt like Wade is god. He is a beast, a MVP candidate but it isnt like there is no one who is anywhere close 2 his skills. Stop talkin smack 4 cuz ur mad bcuz of someone opinion. Also, u guys did whoop us last year in the playoffs, yeah i kno. Dont say we suck and all bcuz we beat u 2. Also, i thought was a questionable call the first time we played u. I'm just wondering what did u guys think of that call from a heat fan's perspective? Im not trying 2 bash any1 or start **** im just saying u dont need to go all crazy and make stupid comments like the one above. Get back 2 question and Im out


i thought it was a no-call but hell, there r no retries in the nba.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> But what you just said isnt intelligent. Can't Nets fans have there own opinions, such as DWade not being in Carters league? Is that against the rules? And maybe the fans were not able to back it up 100%, but that makes them a dope? If you cant handle people dissing Wade, then I guess your "side" doesnt want it to be an intelligent basketball discussion.


So i guess that if i go to the Lakers forum and started a thread:Wade>>>>>>>>>Kobe!!! would that be appropiate?

its ididotic things most Nets(excluded Petey and several) fan say that gets Miami Heat fans mad such as:.
ESPN made Wade
Wade cant shoot to save his live he is one-dimensional and crappy player without his FT
David Stern makes the Ref to let Wade have his 10FT's.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> First of all I'd like 2 say I'm a Nets fan and I think Wade is better than carter. Carter is a little more versatile (3's) wade better player. He is a beast gets 2 the line, nice midrange shot, he's got it going on. But listen, this is why people such as Iron Man r just complete idiots. You take it personal and then say V.C. sux. He is not knowledgeable at all. Now, I'm not saying heat members on the board im sayin people like him. V.C. is still a very good player and it isnt like Wade is god. He is a beast, a MVP candidate but it isnt like there is no one who is anywhere close 2 his skills. Stop talkin smack 4 cuz ur mad bcuz of someone opinion. Also, u guys did whoop us last year in the playoffs, yeah i kno. Dont say we suck and all bcuz we beat u 2. Also, i thought was a questionable call the first time we played u. I'm just wondering what did u guys think of that call from a heat fan's perspective? Im not trying 2 bash any1 or start **** im just saying u dont need to go all crazy and make stupid comments like the one above. Get back 2 question and Im out


That's more like it. An objective opinion. These are the kinds of fans I respect. And its not because you said you think Wade is better than Carter. It's because your not being just another homer rambling about how your teams star owns their teams star. It's one thing for you to believe one player is better than another in your own opinion, that's fine with me. But for a guy to discredit a players achievments just for the sake of bashing the player is simply moronic.

Edit: Oh and there are a lot of BS calls, and/or no-calls in this league. Us Heat fans know all about that. The officiating in the league has been sub-par and very inconsistant for a few years now. Its something we have to live with because there isn't shiz we can do about it.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i dont know if this has turned into a vince vs. wade thread, but i will say this and say it unbiased. yes my site is dwyanewade.org and he's my fav. player, but i have followed vince since daytona, then UNC, my all-time fav. college team with sheed, calabria, stack... i felt for years that vince, when healthy, is the best all-around player in the NBA. i even felt vince was underrated defensively. however, in only a few short years Wade has arguably accomplished more than vince, including college, with much less talent. sheed was, by far, the best college player ive ever seen and still they couldnt get it done. wade had deiner, jackson and merritt, carried his team on his back, with a triple double to get them to the final four. you can't argue UNC was younger or left for the NBA, because Marq. was a younger team, and Wade also left early.
As far as the NBA, vince doesnt have shaq, but if i remember correctly, vince shot *20-25*% with eddie jones on him in the Heat series, and admitted after the series *SWEEP* that Wade was not only the cream of the crop of his draft class, but that he *dominated* the nets single-handedly. Wade in that series avg'd over 30 ppg, 8 assts and 6 rb, only jordan, magic, robertson and west had done that before.. and Wade did it again the next series against the Wiz, only the 2nd player in *HISTORY* to do it twice.
Say all you want that the Heat have more talent but the nets had and have the best PG in the league, an all-star in RJ. The fact is Wade has something 99.9% of all NBA players don't have - the ultimate will to win. Vince lacks that.

oh i saw bill cartright today on washington st. in hoboken... i said whats up mr. cartright! and he groaned.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> i dont know if this has turned into a vince vs. wade thread, but i will say this and say it unbiased. yes my site is dwyanewade.org and he's my fav. player, but i have followed vince since daytona, then UNC, my all-time fav. college team with sheed, calabria, stack... i felt for years that vince, when healthy, is the best all-around player in the NBA. i even felt vince was underrated defensively. however, in only a few short years Wade has arguably accomplished more than vince, including college, with much less talent. sheed was, by far, the best college player ive ever seen and still they couldnt get it done. wade had deiner, jackson and merritt, carried his team on his back, with a triple double to get them to the final four. you can't argue UNC was younger or left for the NBA, because Marq. was a younger team, and Wade also left early.
> As far as the NBA, vince doesnt have shaq, but if i remember correctly, vince shot 20-25 with eddie jones on him in the Heat series, and admitted after the series SWEEP that Wade was not only the cream of the crop of his draft class, but that he dominated the nets single-handedly. Wade in that series avg'd over 30 ppg, 8 assts and 6 rb, only jordan, magic, robertson and west had done that before.. and Wade did it again the next series against the Wiz, only the 2nd player in HISTORY to do it twice.
> Say all you want that the Heat have more talent but the nets had and have the best PG in the league, an all-star in RJ. The fact is Wade has something 99.9% of all NBA players don't have - the ultimate will to win. *Vince lacks that.*
> 
> oh i saw bill cartright today on washington st. in hoboken... i said whats up mr. cartright! and he groaned.


you are very very wrong about that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> you are very very wrong about that.


 I don't know if I'd say Vince lacks the will to win...but to me, he doesn't have the heart to do whatever it takes. Sorta simular, but to me, a little different. 

Vince isn't a guy I see taking charges, diving for loose balls, or deferring to a teammate for the better of the team. I'm admittedly biased, but from what I've seen in Vince's career, he's not that kind of guy....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> you are very very wrong about that.



dude, vince is clutch, no doubt... but to say vince has the ultimate will to win is just not true.. wade takes games over like none other.. personally, i think the only 2 guys of late who have that "refuse to lose" attitude in the NBA are MJ and kobe (somewhat), + i see that in wade. i've never seen it in vince. 
speaking of Vince, he was insane tonight.. UT national champs


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> you are very very wrong about that.


lol, you are talking about the player who admitted to taking games off

true competitors with a will to win just dont do that


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have said it before and I will say it again. wade is a great player, so his Vince. Their games are different, their style of play is different. I hate it when certain posters have to bash a player to get their point across, if have done that I apologize. There are tons of ways to get a point across without denigrating the player


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> dude, vince is clutch, no doubt... but to say vince has the ultimate will to win is just not true.. wade takes games over like none other.. personally, i think the only 2 guys of late who have that "refuse to lose" attitude in the NBA are MJ and kobe (somewhat), + i see that in wade. i've never seen it in vince.
> speaking of Vince, he was insane tonight.. UT national champs


Then my friend you havent seen enough Vince. There was a time when Vince used to hide his head in towels just to stop people from seeing his tears, theres so much losing you can take. Toronto wasnt exactly the best scenario for Vince in the last few years, things went bad down there. Take a look at the Vince now and see the maturity in his game, the nets can only go as far as Vince goes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't know if I'd say Vince lacks the will to win...but to me, he doesn't have the heart to do whatever it takes. Sorta simular, but to me, a little different.
> 
> Vince isn't a guy I see taking charges, diving for loose balls, *or deferring to a teammate for the better of the team.* I'm admittedly biased, but from what I've seen in Vince's career, he's not that kind of guy....


Excuse me, Kidd and RJ had to beg Vince to stop deferring to them so he can get his points. He his arguably the most unselfish superstar in the league.


----------



## DWShades3 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Excuse me, Kidd and RJ had to beg Vince to stop deferring to them so he can get his points. He his arguably the most unselfish superstar in the league.





Alright, just finished a half hour's worth of laughter. Kidd, in reality had difficulties with VC and after several games last year Kidd was quoted mentioning the selfishness of certain anonymous (Vince) players. He is unarguably NOT the most unselfish superstar in the league. He doesn't even enter into the equation with Wade, Bron, C-Webb (all of his career not just recently), Steve Nash (superstar), KG!!!!, Tim Duncan, come on, VINCE CARTER is not unselfish, he doesn't even belong in the argument for most unselfish. Break me off a piece of the kit-kat bar.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DWShades3 said:


> Alright, just finished a half hour's worth of laughter. *Kidd, in reality had difficulties with VC and after several games last year Kidd was quoted mentioning the selfishness of certain anonymous (Vince) players. * He is unarguably NOT the most unselfish superstar in the league. He doesn't even enter into the equation with Wade, Bron, C-Webb (all of his career not just recently), Steve Nash (superstar), KG!!!!, Tim Duncan, come on, VINCE CARTER is not unselfish, he doesn't even belong in the argument for most unselfish. Break me off a piece of the kit-kat bar.


You really shouldnt talk about what you dont know. There are tons of articles, where Kidd, RJ, the nets coaches and players have all commented on how unselfish Vince is. I'd love to see where you got that statement that Kidd called him selfish


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

DWShades3 said:


> Alright, just finished a half hour's worth of laughter. Kidd, in reality had difficulties with VC and after several games last year Kidd was quoted mentioning the selfishness of certain anonymous (Vince) players. He is unarguably NOT the most unselfish superstar in the league. He doesn't even enter into the equation with Wade, Bron, C-Webb (all of his career not just recently), Steve Nash (superstar), KG!!!!, Tim Duncan, come on, VINCE CARTER is not unselfish, he doesn't even belong in the argument for most unselfish. Break me off a piece of the kit-kat bar.


you really dont know what the **** your talking about. and it is really quite funny and entertaining listening to you make up false stories. Kidd has been quoted many times as saying CARTER IS ONE OF THE MOST UNSELFISH PLAYERS IN THE LEAGUE.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

A view from the outside....

Vince is a great player and not someone I'd call selfish, I'd call him a lot of other things, but when he's on the court and has it in his mind to win, he'll do whatever it takes. The question remains, how consistanly does Vince play like he wants to win?

If I were starting an expansion team, there's no doubt in my mind that Wade is a better player to build around.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

At least since VC has been on the Nets, i dont see y u think he doesnt have the will 2 win. There have been several games where VC singlehandedly took the team on his back and got them the victory (miami was 1 of them) Im not sayin vince is better than wade, im just sayin u guys r bashing him cuz stupid peoples bashed wade.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Hbwoy said:


> Then my friend you havent seen enough Vince. There was a time when Vince used to hide his head in towels just to stop people from seeing his tears, theres so much losing you can take. Toronto wasnt exactly the best scenario for Vince in the last few years, things went bad down there. Take a look at the Vince now and see the maturity in his game, the nets can only go as far as Vince goes.


Are you kidding me? Vince in tears? Raptors could be losing and this guy is smiling and hugging the opposing team. Vince last 2 years he was either injured or dogging it. The only reason he is playing well right now is because people has question whether or not he can still play but he'll simply just revert back again to being wince.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Dwyane Wade's simply the best SG in the league, not only can he score the ball, but he can get to the line effecitently. He shoots a percentage, that rivals Allen Iverson's while VC is close to Looking like Allen Iverson, from the old days. To add to this, Dwyane Wade averages more steals more blocks, More assists, more rebounds.


Something is wrong with you if you think wade is the best SG in the league
Vince,Kobe,Ray, and maybe Redd are all better than him in terms of being a Shooting guard because they can all shoot. wade relies on his quickness to get to the line to be a scorer on any given day any of the above can score 30 with no free throws. and sixerfanforlife if i am not mistaken aren't you the one that came to our forum talking crap about the sixers winning atlantic well look where they are now. as for wade getting more assists for the lst time he has *SHAQ* on his team his rebound numbers aren't really better and as for is fg% look at point is paint it is good that he can get there at will but that's all he has i am prety sure 80% of his points come from free throws


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Something is wrong with you if you think wade is the best SG in the league
> Vince,Kobe,Ray, and maybe Redd are all better than him in terms of being a Shooting guard because they can all shoot. wade relies on his quickness to get to the line to be a scorer on any given day any of the above can score 30 with no free throws. and sixerfanforlife if i am not mistaken aren't you the one that came to our forum talking crap about the sixers winning atlantic well look where they are now. as for wade getting more assists for the lst time he has *SHAQ* on his team his rebound numbers aren't really better and as for is fg% look at point is paint it is good that he can get there at will but that's all he has i am prety sure 80% of his points come from free throws


I was wondering, your bbb.net name Vinsane or Vinsinaity, it represents Vince Young right?


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Lol at all the Nets fans sayin vince has commitment, has the will to win.. This guys lacks HEART, so IMO all those little things dont really matter because he is lacking heart. What seperates a player like Vince and Kobe (2nd tier to superstar), is the mental aspect of the game. No matter what Nets fans say, there is no way you can convince me that Vince has heart/the will to win etc.

Dwayne Wade has that element to his game that Vince is sorely lacking. Vince is such a lazy player, he is playing completely off God-given talents. So..

Let's not even begin arguing about the defensive side of the ball.

Wade > Carter


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Whoever says Carter is selfish, i won't even argue with him.....matter of fact i'll just ignore him.

If you all don't know, Carter has been critisized throughout his career for being so "unselfish" no need to say more than that.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Something is wrong with you if you think wade is the best SG in the league
> Vince,Kobe,Ray, and maybe Redd are all better than him in terms of being a Shooting guard because they can all shoot. wade relies on his quickness to get to the line to be a scorer on any given day any of the above can score 30 with no free throws. and sixerfanforlife if i am not mistaken aren't you the one that came to our forum talking crap about the sixers winning atlantic well look where they are now. as for wade getting more assists for the lst time he has *SHAQ* on his team his rebound numbers aren't really better and as for is fg% look at point is paint it is good that he can get there at will but that's all he has i am prety sure 80% of his points come from free throws


i stopped reading this when u said wade might not be better than redd.

anyways, i believe wade>vc but i just like vc more b/c hes plays 4 the nets and imo has better highlights.but thats just me.im not sayin wade isnt exciting or anything like that.he has great highlights too, but i just like vc's a little better.

i wont say vc is one of the most unselfish players in the league b/c he isnt, but i think every player has heart, but i think wade has more.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i stopped reading this when u said wade might not be better than redd.
> 
> anyways, i believe wade>vc but i just like vc more b/c hes plays 4 the nets and imo has better highlights.but thats just me.im not sayin wade isnt exciting or anything like that.he has great highlights too, but i just like vc's a little better.
> 
> i wont say vc is one of the most unselfish players in the league b/c he isnt, but i think every player has heart, but i think wade has more.


Does this post even make sense?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Does this post even make sense?


???


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Does this post even make sense?


It does to me..


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> It does to me..


ty


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

So.. Isn't it about damn time that Vince Carter fans get the hell back to the Nets forum, instead of making a fool of themselves here?

Newsflash.. This is a Heat forum - sure, you're free to talk here, but don't expect to get the feeling of being superior, because: you aren't.

Every fan has his opinion, and believe he is right in everything he says and does.

So why waste hours, making you look like a fool? I am a Vince Carter and Nets fan, but you don't see me making the Vince Carter > Dwyane Wade thing, do you?

Get over it, and either respect the Heat fans no matter what their opinion is. This is, afterall, their homecourt.

The latest thing, with the "Wade Fans Crying" in the Nets forum, is just plain pathetic. That is not how you're supposed to be debating.

It is threads like that, that make some of the good guys disappear. Some call it, being "fed up". I'm not quite there yet, but it is a tragic tendency - I know that it, with all due respect, has something to do with your age.

But you can still act mature, regardless of your age - it's just a matter of willingness.

But let me wrap this up, in style.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> So.. Isn't it about damn time that Vince Carter fans get the hell back to the Nets forum, instead of making a fool of themselves here?
> 
> Newsflash.. This is a Heat forum - sure, you're free to talk here, but don't expect to get the feeling of being superior, because: you aren't.
> 
> ...


thank goodness that other thread was closed quickly.and i agree w/ everything u say^^


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> So.. Isn't it about damn time that Vince Carter fans get the hell back to the Nets forum, instead of making a fool of themselves here?
> 
> Newsflash.. This is a Heat forum - sure, you're free to talk here, but don't expect to get the feeling of being superior, because: you aren't.
> 
> ...


This is a very good post. I agree, completely, with everything you said. It is totally unwise to think that you can sway people's opinions. One has to have respect for the opinions of others. Some may be blinded while some are more logical in their thinking. Some are more mature while others are very immature. *I like debates as long as their are left on an intellectual level. Once it goes down to bashing and trash talk, that is what disappoints ma. And I see no need for it.* As for me, I like the Nets. I admire Jkidd. Do I like VC? Yes, I admire him for his talent. But am I saying that he is the best player in the whole league? No, I am not. That argument will continue on and on... People and fans have different opinions. And I respect that. Am I saying Wade is better than VC? No, I am not. Wade is a great basketball player. So I guess it all boils down to how you look at things. One should not impose their opinions on others. And if others have different opinions than your own, you should respect it. :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> Lol at all the Nets fans sayin vince has commitment, has the will to win.. This guys lacks HEART, so IMO all those little things dont really matter because he is lacking heart. What seperates a player like Vince and Kobe (2nd tier to superstar), is the mental aspect of the game. No matter what Nets fans say, there is no way you can convince me that Vince has heart/the will to win etc.
> 
> Dwayne Wade has that element to his game that Vince is sorely lacking. * Vince is such a lazy player, he is playing completely off God-given talents. So..
> *
> ...


So is Lebron


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> Something is wrong with you if you think wade is the best SG in the league
> Vince,Kobe,Ray, and maybe Redd are all better than him in terms of being a Shooting guard because they can all shoot. wade relies on his quickness to get to the line to be a scorer on any given day any of the above can score 30 with no free throws.


what does shooting give vince over wade if wade still scores more, rebounds better, gets more assists, and shoots a higher percentage from the field?

so because wade doesnt fit the mold of what you think a sg is he cant be considered with the others?.....the person with something wrong is obviously you


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> what does shooting give vince over wade if wade still scores more, rebounds better, gets more assists, and shoots a higher percentage from the field?
> 
> so because wade doesnt fit the mold of what you think a sg is he cant be considered with the others?.....the person with something wrong is obviously you


what is it with you and the rebounds .3 more so the **** what and when you have shaq on your team your assist numbers are gonna be high. he also has the ball in his hands more than vince. and you forgot he leads vince in another category *TURNOVERS*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> So is Lebron


Is that even a post? Put some thought in your posts or scram.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> what is it with you and the rebounds .3 more so the **** what and when you have shaq on your team your assist numbers are gonna be high. he also has the ball in his hands more than vince. and you forgot he leads vince in another category *TURNOVERS*


If Wade has the ball in his hands more, then of course he going to have more turnovers. You cant make an argument about assists in Carters favour and then turn around and bring up turnovers. You're stepping on your own argument.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Is that even a post? Put some thought in your posts or scram.


He said Vince is playin on god-given talents well so is lebron you think he worked to get that body


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> what is it with you and the rebounds .3 more so the **** what and when you have shaq on your team your assist numbers are gonna be high. he also has the ball in his hands more than vince. and you forgot he leads vince in another category *TURNOVERS*


His assists were actually higher with shaq not in the lineup.....as least know what you are talking about and use correct analysis/numbers if you want to post with the arrogance that you do.

and as for turnovers, that is Wade's main problem. That is known and wade is criticized for it here plenty.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> He said Vince is playin on god-given talents well so is lebron you think he worked to get that body



Until Lebron shows that hes only playing on his god given talent, and that a love of the game has nothing to do with it, then they arent the same player.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

re: turnovers, wade's never bother me. even if you look at his game winner vs. the knicks last year, the possession before, he turned it over with a dumb pass, but made up for it with a defensive rebound and game winning jumper. shaq and eddie's never bothered me either.. i don't know why but the only guy who drove me crazy with turnovers was lamar odom. and i think the world of his game. 

re: vince/wade, i think vince does have the will or desire to win, and he's a great great player, but there's something special in wade, like mj and kobe (to an extent), where they just refuse to let their team lose. doesn't mean wade is better. but if vince and wade were in the draft together at the same age, i'd take wade and not think twice about it. 

and i have watched enough of vince. i saw him in highschool in a dunk contest live, i watched every UNC game televised in NYC when he was there. i saw him play in college at MSG too. i remember a game a couple years ago where he got his on the side of the face, layed on the floor for 5 minutes then left the game with a "tootheache" holding his cheek. gimme a break, he's so fragile. wade nearly had 2 broken ribs and took 2 cortisone shots to the chest b4 a game. vince would have been in a hospital watching on tv.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> re: turnovers, wade's never bother me. even if you look at his game winner vs. the knicks last year, the possession before, he turned it over with a dumb pass, but made up for it with a defensive rebound and game winning jumper. shaq and eddie's never bothered me either.. i don't know why but the only guy who drove me crazy with turnovers was lamar odom. and i think the world of his game.
> 
> re: vince/wade, i think vince does have the will or desire to win, and he's a great great player, but there's something special in wade, like mj and kobe (to an extent), where they just refuse to let their team lose. doesn't mean wade is better. but if vince and wade were in the draft together at the same age, i'd take wade and not think twice about it.
> 
> and i have watched enough of vince. i saw him in highschool in a dunk contest live, i watched every UNC game televised in NYC when he was there. i saw him play in college at MSG too. i remember a game a couple years ago where he got his on the side of the face, layed on the floor for 5 minutes then left the game with a "tootheache" holding his cheek. gimme a break, he's so fragile. wade nearly had 2 broken ribs and took 2 cortisone shots to the chest b4 a game. vince would have been in a hospital watching on tv.


I dont see anyone questioning Camby's makeup when in all reality he is one of the softest guys in the league. Same goes for Webber, Bobby Jax, Hughes and the list goes on and on. Some guys just dont have the strongest bones, and in Vince's case for a guy who doesnt believe in weight training it obviously is more evident. I dont understand why people believe the guy goes out there to go and get hurt. Nickrock you claimed to have seen a lot of his games, did you happen to watch the nets boston game last season. The very final game the nets had to win to get into the playoffs. Ricky Davis stepped on his ankle, the nets were down by like 10 or 15 with their season in jeopardy. Yet Vince came back and dropped 39 to lead the nets to a win and essentially the playoffs.

And oh by the way am totally against the Wade fans crying thread. People can get their points across without being childish


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

martymar said:


> Are you kidding me? Vince in tears? Raptors could be losing and this guy is smiling and hugging the opposing team. Vince last 2 years he was either injured or dogging it. The only reason he is playing well right now is because people has question whether or not he can still play but he'll simply just revert back again to being wince.


Its best you dont talk about what you dont know. I said earlier in his career when I referred to the tears thingy. And 15 games has never equalled 2 years. Get your facts straight. The year before the toronto trade he averaged 22/5/5 those are still pretty good numbers, I dont know how you could consider that dogging


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> So is Lebron


Ahahahahahaha, you can not be serious.

All his teammates and coaches ever talk about is how much of a practice player he is, read the Slam Article on that.

LeBron is one of the most dedicated players in the league, and I'm neutral on LeBron.

Dont like the guy, Dont hate the guy... But I sure as hell do respect his work ethic, something Carter is sorely lacking.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> Ahahahahahaha, you can not be serious.
> 
> All his teammates and coaches ever talk about is how much of a practice player he is, read the Slam Article on that.
> 
> ...


So I guess his recent lacking is the cause of the nets recent troubles


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i thought the Vince vs Wade stuff ended on the nets board..... BTW i am agianst the thread about (wade fans crying)... i don't why would you make a thread about that....Anyways... Both players are great players.....Obviously now.. vince is almost 29 and wade is 23.... so any GM would pick Wade to Build Around.... i would even Pick wade if i am starting a team... However recently... Vince has been playing better than wade... I don't know what going with wade lately... one night he goes for 30+.. the other finishes wth 19 or 14 pts....he didn't have those kind of games in the beginning of the season....And his turnovers do Concern me... what did he have like 8 TO against NO?.... But wade is still an elite player.. just like Vince....i'de say Vince is the better Offesnive player ( he can shoot better than wade...(FG% doesn't say much about shooting the ball because layups are included there too)......But wade is better on defense... they're probably the same at passing the ball... However... I do think Vince is more of a clutch player than Wade...Anyways...for the season so far now... wade is better overrall VC..but if Vince continues like he's playing recently... then things could turn around...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, this thread is still going strong? lol

i think its time we drop the subject on these 2 guys.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> damn, this thread is still going strong? lol
> 
> i think its time we drop the subject on these 2 guys.


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> He said Vince is playin on god-given talents well so is lebron you think he worked to get that body


So you don't think LeBron worked to get that body? He could've smoked and that would've messed him up. He could've had more softdrinks than he was allowed, and that would've messed him up. He could've stopped going to the gym and that would've messed him up. 

He didn't work? The height was there, that's a given.. but you ever hear of the phrase "tall and lanky"?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> So I guess his recent lacking is the cause of the nets recent troubles


 I really like the fact that once again you ignored that it was brought up to you that you tried to use Shaq as a reason Wade has more assists and as I told you in the thread in the Nets forum and as its been told to you in this thread his assists had gone down since Shaq was back. So whats your excuse now?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

In the past seven days alone, Stevenson has guarded Carter, Bryant and Michael Redd -- arguably the NBA's three best shooting guards -- and he's more than held his own. 

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051228/COLUMNISTS0304/512280334/1063/SPORTS

Hey Check this out whaqwadeeddie or whatever your name is


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> In the past seven days alone, Stevenson has guarded Carter, Bryant and Michael Redd -- arguably the NBA's three best shooting guards -- and he's more than held his own.
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051228/COLUMNISTS0304/512280334/1063/SPORTS
> 
> Hey Check this out whaqwadeeddie or whatever your name is


well he is considerably wrong because wade is better than Carter and Redd, and close to the level Bryant is


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> In the past seven days alone, Stevenson has guarded Carter, Bryant and Michael Redd -- arguably the NBA's three best shooting guards -- and he's more than held his own.
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051228/COLUMNISTS0304/512280334/1063/SPORTS
> 
> Hey Check this out whaqwadeeddie or whatever your name is


Hey Vinsane does stand for Vince Young right??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> In the past seven days alone, Stevenson has guarded Carter, Bryant and Michael Redd -- arguably the NBA's three best shooting guards -- and he's more than held his own.
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051228/COLUMNISTS0304/512280334/1063/SPORTS
> 
> Hey Check this out whaqwadeeddie or whatever your name is


 Once again, evades the question. Its ok to be wrong. We all are sometime


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> I dont see anyone questioning Camby's makeup when in all reality he is one of the softest guys in the league. Same goes for Webber, Bobby Jax, Hughes and the list goes on and on. Some guys just dont have the strongest bones, and in Vince's case for a guy who doesnt believe in weight training it obviously is more evident. I dont understand why people believe the guy goes out there to go and get hurt. Nickrock you claimed to have seen a lot of his games, did you happen to watch the nets boston game last season. The very final game the nets had to win to get into the playoffs. Ricky Davis stepped on his ankle, the nets were down by like 10 or 15 with their season in jeopardy. Yet Vince came back and dropped 39 to lead the nets to a win and essentially the playoffs.
> 
> And oh by the way am totally against the Wade fans crying thread. People can get their points across without being childish


you got me wrong ive seen carter hit fadeaway 3's years ago with the raptors to win games so many times, i never said he wasn't clutch. as far as the nets games i live a few minutes from the arena, i gave up my season tix right before they got vince and i tried to get them back but couldnt. not happy about ratner and the move to bK, or letting Kmart go. i still watch most of the games. i just think wade is a better all-around player, that's all. if the nets play the heat in the playoffs, wade will not let the heat lose, no matter what.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

UD40 said:


> lol, wow. Anyway, let 'em hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all their IQs are prob. the jersey numbers of their favorite Nets player. Yeah Wade IS overrated, and Duncan sucks, Garnett uses roids, Iverson uses magic tricks. (i'm being sarcastic, just in case anyone thought i meant that load of crap)


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its as simple as this, Vince Carter is currently playing better basketball as of now being named the Eastern Conference Player of the Month for December. Last time I checked, the Nets have the second seed in the Eastern Conference as well.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> its as simple as this, Vince Carter is currently playing better basketball as of now being named the Eastern Conference Player of the Month for December. Last time I checked, the Nets have the second seed in the Eastern Conference as well.


yes,vc is playing better now, but wade is still the better player.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> its as simple as this, Vince Carter is currently playing better basketball as of now being named the Eastern Conference Player of the Month for December. Last time I checked, the Nets have the second seed in the Eastern Conference as well.


like that will last more than a couple weeks.... Nets are on a simple stretch, heat are on a 7 game roadie...not to mention shaq missed 15 games and riley just took over....and you have 1 full game on us??? Congrats. 

and potm. Wade has player of the week. Oh yea, and better stats all around on the year. Oh yea, and better defense.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> like that will last more than a couple weeks.... Nets are on a simple stretch, heat are on a 7 game roadie...not to mention shaq missed 15 games and riley just took over....and you have 1 full game on us??? Congrats.
> 
> and potm. Wade has player of the week. Oh yea, and better stats all around on the year. Oh yea, and better defense.


player of the week??? LOL, if he was considered the best player in the east during the past two months, why have the gm's not voted him as conference player of the month? And, statistically, the nets play far better defense when carter is on the court. Technically, carter is rated as the tenth best defensive guard/forward in the League, and wade simply is not. Please enlighten me as to why you constantly make these statements without any statistical support????


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> like that will last more than a couple weeks.... Nets are on a simple stretch, heat are on a 7 game roadie...not to mention shaq missed 15 games and riley just took over....and you have 1 full game on us??? Congrats.
> 
> and potm. Wade has player of the week. Oh yea, and better stats all around on the year. Oh yea, and better defense.


glad im not on ur bad side^^ :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :bsmile:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> player of the week??? LOL, if he was considered the best player in the east during the past two months, why have the gm's not voted him as conference player of the month. And, statistically, the nets play far better defense when carter is on the court. * Technically, carter is rated as the tenth best defensive guard/forward in the League, and wade simply is not*.


dude, wade plays better D.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> player of the week??? LOL, if he was considered the best player in the east during the past two months, why have the gm's not voted him as conference player of the month. And, statistically, the nets play far better defense when carter is on the court. Technically, carter is rated as the tenth best defensive guard/forward in the League, and wade simply is not.


technically the coaches voted him as second team all nba last season and carter didnt sniff a vote. Wade is undoubtably the better consider

and lol with those rankings. Those things mean absolutely nothing. Seeing some of the people in the top 10 last year was just pathetic. They are good for seeing if the opposing player goes off, but doesnt really take in help defense for instance which is wade's speciality. There are just things for defense that cant be shown with stats and therefore dont show up in those statistics

and the potw thing was just as a joke, actually to you. Remember when you were saying "omg vince has played better the last 4 games he is the better current player and will take over". Well Wade was better this last week, so does that mean the same thing? Not to mention still better on the season

you want to use stupid rankings. Well, Wade is the best on court/off court player in the league in terms of production
http://www.82games.com/0506/rolandratings0506.htm


----------



## CyPher3 (Dec 18, 2005)

both players have their weaknesses, but overall i go with Wade


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> player of the week??? LOL, if he was considered the best player in the east during the past two months, why have the gm's not voted him as conference player of the month. And, statistically, the nets play far better defense when carter is on the court. Technically, carter is rated as the tenth best defensive guard/forward in the League, and wade simply is not.





wadeshaqeddie said:


> technically the coaches voted him as second team all nba last season and carter didnt sniff a vote. Wade is undoubtably the better consider
> 
> and lol with those rankings. Those things mean absolutely nothing. Seeing some of the people in the top 10 last year was just pathetic. They are good for seeing if the opposing player goes off, but doesnt really take in help defense for instance which is wade's speciality. There are just things for defense that cant be shown with stats and therefore dont show up in those statistics
> 
> ...



MJM

pwned!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> MJM
> 
> pwned!


wtf is your problem? i do not appreciate your sarcastic remarks and hurtful at that. the heat forum is just as biased as any on this site. you can say what you want of the nets, but as of now they are ahead of the heat in the standings, and wadeshaqeddie, you were the one who stated that as being the most important thing, THE STANDINGS AND RECORD. Carter is leading his team to victory, while wade is gathering triple doubles in blow out losses to the hornets.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If your not a Nets fan you know Dwyane is the all around better player. Several posters in this thread are not Heat nor Net fans and everyone seems to favor Wade. Even a few Nets fans were coming in here saying that Wade is the better player. The only people "attempting" to make an argument for Vince are blind homer Nets fans. If Wade is not better, they are equal. I personally think Wade is better but I may be a bit biased because i'm a Heat fan. But no way no how is Vince better.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Heated said:


> If your not a Nets fan you know Dwyane is the all around better player. Several posters in this thread are not Heat nor Net fans and everyone seems to favor Wade. Even a few Nets fans were coming in here saying that Wade is the better player. The only people "attempting" to make an argument for Vince are blind homer Nets fans. If Wade is not better, they are equal. I personally think Wade is better but I may be a bit biased because i'm a Heat fan. But no way no how is Vince better.


nice post.repped.im really starting to like this heat forum.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> wtf is your problem? i do not appreciate your sarcastic remarks and hurtful at that. the heat forum is just as biased as any on this site. you can say what you want of the nets, but as of now they are ahead of the heat in the standings, and wadeshaqeddie, you were the one who stated that as being the most important thing, THE STANDINGS AND RECORD. Carter is leading his team to victory, while wade is gathering triple doubles in blow out losses to the hornets.


standings are the most important thing, and the Heat will finish 5+ up on the Nets in the standings. 

and actually that arguement makes you look even worse. You were one of the fools saying carter was better last year and now you are conveniently changing your arguement. :biggrin: Really couldnt expect more from you though. Guess when wade sweeps your team out of the playoffs with historic numbers you need to say stupid crap like "sg's are meant to shoot" and when the heat are injury riddled and in transition while the Nets on a hot streak, oh, now standing matter? LOL, and nets fans wonder why they get the bad name they do.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> wtf is your problem? i do not appreciate your sarcastic remarks and hurtful at that. the heat forum is just as biased as any on this site. you can say what you want of the nets, but as of now they are ahead of the heat in the standings, and wadeshaqeddie, you were the one who stated that as being the most important thing, THE STANDINGS AND RECORD. Carter is leading his team to victory, while wade is gathering triple doubles in blow out losses to the hornets.


 Unfortunatley, your last few posts do that for you as there is no consistency in either of them, but carry on


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Unfortunatley, your last few posts do that for you as there is no consistency in either of them, but carry on


BEEZ im just wondering are u a nets fan or something different? I recall u coming to the Nets board and saying u are, im just tryin to follow up on it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> BEEZ im just wondering are u a nets fan or something different? I recall u coming to the Nets board and saying u are, im just tryin to follow up on it.


BEEZ is a 76ers fan, he just jumped over for a few days - weeks because he was pissed at the 76ers management. But I don't see what that has to do with his arguement, don't think all _'Nets'_ fans have to support the Nets' player... do they? Would you take Duncan over Collins, if that were the case?

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> BEEZ is a 76ers fan, he just jumped over for a few days - weeks because he was pissed at the 76ers management. But I don't see what that has to do with his arguement, don't think all _'Nets'_ fans have to support the Nets' player... do they? Would you take Duncan over Collins, if that were the case?
> 
> -Petey


I understand ur arguement. I was just wondering. No harm no foul. It does not have anything to do with the topic and hand.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> when you have shaq on your team your assist numbers are gonna be high. he also has the ball in his hands more than vince. and you forgot he leads vince in another category *TURNOVERS*


Vince Carter's Assist to Bad Pass ratio: 3.63

Dwyane Wade's Assist to Bad Pass Ratio: 5.1

Takes into consideration the amount of time a player has the ball in his hand. Basically it breaks down his decision making which clearly shows Wade makes better passing decisions with the ball. 

There is no doubt VC is having a great year but I just can't get over the way he stopped trying in Toronto. That has to do with pride and heart.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> BEEZ im just wondering are u a nets fan or something different? I recall u coming to the Nets board and saying u are, im just tryin to follow up on it.


 I bleed the blue, and white. Im a Sixers fan, but respect what the Nets are doing and have done as a franxhise


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, this thread is still alive?!
i thought all of us ended it.


----------

